# APR Presents Our Annual Stage III Raffle!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce the APR Stage III Raffle! On January 7th one lucky winner on will receive an APR Stage III Turbocharger System, up to a $5,000 value!* 

*There are several ways to enter:* 

All customers purchasing $1,000 or more from APR's online store will receive an entry into the raffle. Your purchase must take place between November 23rd and December 31st. With nearly everything on APR's website on sale, this is the time to make your purchase! 

 

Like our Facebook page and fill out the online raffle to be entered. Only one entry per person will count. Please list all of your details so we can contact you if you win! You must enter before January 7th. 

For full details and other way to enter, please visit our raffle terms and conditions page. The Stage III Raffle is for the US market only. 

The drawing will be held on January 7, 2013 at 6pm CST and the winner will be announced on our facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport and on www.goapr.com. 

*Full details here: www.goapr.com/raffle


----------

